# Oregon Timber Faller dies



## firefighterwolf (Aug 3, 2016)

http://m.northcoastjournal.com/NewsBlog/archives/2016/08/02/oregon-man-killed-in-logging-accident


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 3, 2016)

Rip condolences to his family.


----------



## Westboastfaller (Aug 4, 2016)

Quickly with his gun in his hands is
easiest for him and everyone. No suffering or grey areas there.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Aug 5, 2016)

?


----------



## birdcolonel (Aug 6, 2016)

and so young
God be with him and his family


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Aug 9, 2016)

Condolences to his family and friends....awful close to home for me.


----------

